# US will normalize diplomatic relations with Cuba, open embassy in Havana



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

U.S., Cuba to start talks on normalizing diplomatic relations, American officials say | National Post


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting closer to smoking a Cuban


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My mom is leaving for Cuba soon, will stay there until March.. she does this almost every year.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah some large companies want it opened up cheap labor close to us so look for major embargo changes, monies have given there orders to the Govermant


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It wouldn't be too bad if they changed their political leadership.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Cuba is full of American-built hotels that are now in really rough shape, they need American tourists to revitalize the economy and reunite families. I was there last year, everything seems to be falling apart and people are desperate for change.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

James m said:


> It wouldn't be too bad if they changed their political leadership.


Thats what that swedish billoinare said about the U.S


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Actually I kind of like it as the way to close Guantanamo. Just open the gates and leave.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama has nothing to lose politically. Most Miami Cubans are conservative and vote Republican anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It's bound to be a plot to import thousands of new democrat voters.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obama has nothing to lose politically. Most Miami Cubans are conservative and vote Republican anyway.


Obama's done. There's no office left for him to run for. 24 months and he's just plain done. Forever.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Raul Castro Welcomes Renewal Of Relations With U.S.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Obama's done. There's no office left for him to run for. 24 months and he's just plain done. Forever.


I was referring to political capital he has available to spend in the last two years of his term.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone else think this whole thing smells? I mean it all seems conveniently timed with the release of Gross and all. I think the Cuban people deserve a better life and a renewal of relations could be a good thing. But something about this has my radar going off.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So far this seems to be another Obama "want to accomplish" before my term is up. Nothing counts unless a treaty is ratified by congress. He better get ti going fast, before the new year.


----------

